# Any sites close to Lincoln centre that are recommended



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone recommend a site very near Lincoln centre, large or small that is open Christmas Day & Boxing Day as we will be visiting our daughter in Lincoln.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We stayed a couple of nights at Weston Lodge Golf Centre. It is in the C&CC book. It was £14 a night with hookup but no hardstandings. It looks a good field though for Winter.

There is a big Pub/Restaurant which is the 19th hole and serves cheap meals and the beer is quite cheap too. Nice walks (if you have a dog, a fishing pond and free displays by the Red Arrows).

It is a CS but was thrown out of the CC because it has about 20 hookup points and there were more than 5 vans on when we were there. 

It is about 3 miles North of the Lincoln ring road on the A15 (I think, as my map is in the van)


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The closest one to the City Centre is Hartsholme Country Park run by the city council.

Details here

Hartsholme Country Park


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hartsholme is ok, but do NOT leave anything unattended even for 2 minutes. Despite being by a lovely lake & woods, it's unfortunately used by druggies to shoot up, and not just in the evenings. A cycle track runs beside the campground which the local tea-leafs use to disappear rapidly should they come your way. Sorry for the downer, but I speak from some years of experience. :roll:

Whisby Moor is nice, south of Lincoln by 3 miles on the A15 - part of Whisby Garden Centre which is also good (has a big tropical fish section).

I think 747 perhaps meant _Welton Manor_ which is part of the golf course and a few miles north on the A15?

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dave and Jan 
I think Hartsholme Country Park closes at the end of October and only reopens for 4 nights over the Christmas Market. 
Both sites mentioned are fine as is a CL on the B1398 at North Carlton which is basically at the rear of the Showground. 
I would guess if you are spending time with family you wont be spending much time on site. so I guess it all depends what part of Lincoln they live in as to which is the nearest site. 
Whisby would be walkable for certain parts of town whereas the other 2 are a few miles out of town. 
There are places you could park up in town especially over the holidays if you don't need site facilities, let me know what part of the city they live in and I will suggest a few. 
James


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning James - bright & early?  

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Morning James - bright & early?
> 
> Dougie.


Morning Dougie
Yes it's my 4th day back at work!!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> Yes it's my 4th day back at work!!!!


You take it good & steady, my friend! You're needed for some haggis-eating shortly after Christmas....

Dougie. (with apologies to the OP  )


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie 
Talking of Haggis I saw one in the freezer yesterday, maybe tea tonight? 
I hope you will have room in your luggage for a few Kindle Fire's? 
James


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

asprn said:


> Hartsholme is ok, but do NOT leave anything unattended even for 2 minutes. Despite being by a lovely lake & woods, it's unfortunately used by druggies to shoot up, and not just in the evenings. A cycle track runs beside the campground which the local tea-leafs use to disappear rapidly should they come your way. Sorry for the downer, but I speak from some years of experience. :roll:
> 
> Whisby Moor is nice, south of Lincoln by 3 miles on the A15 - part of Whisby Garden Centre which is also good (has a big tropical fish section).
> 
> ...


Correct Dougie, it is Welton Manor Golf Centre. My paperwork is in the van and the little grey cells are disappering fast.


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Try Camper uk at Lincoln. 
It is open all year and has hardstanding for 15 plus a new toilet and shower block. 
PM sonesta if you cannot find it as she has the contact details.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Camper UKs site is quite a way out......it was a little difficult for us last year when the bad weather set in getting to it via the country lanes (fingers crossed this year the weather will be kinder).

This site is also open all year http://www.oakhill-leisure.co.uk/ again a bit out but mostly good roads to it.

We often say how surprised we are that a city like Lincoln doesn't have a decent all year round caravan club site or something similiar.


----------

